# What does the MJ in MJLED stand for?



## AvPD (May 12, 2008)

I cannot dig anything up via Google as the acronym isn't spelled out anywhere. My guess is Multi Junction. 
Someone on DealExtreme thought it might stand for Ming Jia, a LED manufacturer, but they only have regular 5mm LEDs and SMD LEDs in their catalogue.


----------



## warlord (May 12, 2008)

Michael Jordan* AKA* ArcMania


----------



## AvPD (May 12, 2008)

warlord said:


> Michael Jordan* AKA* ArcMania


Thanks for the clue, I see that Michael Jordan is not a basketballer but someone who sells torches with these LEDs under the ArcMania moniker.
As he probably doesn't have his own factory, where does he get the LEDs from? What does the factory call them?


----------



## warlord (May 12, 2008)

I'm sure it depends on what specific MJ led you're asking about. 

For example: the 4 die 5mm SMJLED is probably made by WahWang. I don't know where he sources all his parts but he does get a hold of some pretty cool components. He makes a lot of really cool things, too.


----------



## SemiMan (May 14, 2008)

Surface Mount J lead .... lead is shapped essentially like a J.


----------



## warlord (May 14, 2008)

I guess I should have you to clarify which led you were referring to.

"Super MJ Led" or "MJ Led"-refers to Michael Jordan/ArcMania

"SMJ Led" -refers to surface mount Jbend terminal led

Because there was no S preceeding the MJ of your original question and there's no such thing as a "Mount J" led it's safe to assume you meant the ArcMania/MJ products type. Of course I could be way off...


----------



## AvPD (May 15, 2008)

warlord said:


> I guess I should have you to clarify which led you were referring to.
> 
> "Super MJ Led" or "MJ Led"-refers to Michael Jordan/ArcMania
> 
> ...


I was referring to the MJ and Super MJ type LEDs. They're a staple of the cheapest Chinese torches. I guess "multi-chip" or "multi-die" LEDS would be a more general way to refer to them.

Did a quick Google search, there are Surface Mount J Leads not L.E.D.s.


----------



## LEDninja (May 15, 2008)

SMJLED confusion explained
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/128865


----------

